
Movie franchise earnings comparison over 20 years - kposehn
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/bgf3ye/oc_franchise_earnings_comparison_over_20_years
======
justfor1comment
Amazing visualization. I didn't know that MCU > Star Wars + Harry Potter. Also
thought that DC had completely messed up the movie franchise but looks like
they still clawed out $2B. Not that bad in my books.

